
A formula that visually represents itself when graphed - micaeloliveira
https://twitter.com/fermatslibrary/status/872070585848926208
======
Zanni
Don't miss the comments. Particularly Tor Hovland's hint about the size of k,
and David Turner's "spoiler." The Wikipedia article [1] demystify's it
completely.

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tupper%27s_self-
referential_fo...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tupper%27s_self-
referential_formula)

------
nightcracker
This isn't a true self-referential graph because k actually encodes the graph,
the formula simply iterates over every possible bitmap with a certain height.

A truly self-referential graph would also include the coordinates of itself in
the graph.

~~~
trosenbaum
You may enjoy this then: [http://jtra.cz/stuff/essays/math-self-
reference/index.html](http://jtra.cz/stuff/essays/math-self-
reference/index.html)

~~~
nightcracker
I was already aware of its existence, but I forgot the exact reference,
thanks.

